# Top shelf



## Slong58 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone 
Need some opinions on a top shelf I'm wanting to add to a project I'm working on. This was an open breezeway but we decided to close it in and I'm real close to being done but was thinking about adding a ledge or shelf at the top some we could put knick knacks on. The shelf would run the hole length of the room. What you see in the pic is a 1x6 with a 1 in trim piece on the front and the shelf would also need some bracing from the under side . All of the trim on both side is cedar and was also wondering about what stain or paint to use. Is there a way to post more than one pic at a time because I sure can't figure it out. If more pics are need please let me know. 

Thanks 
Sid


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I use Photobucket to post my pics. Then I just copy and paste the IMG Code into my post here. As many as I want.
For your shelf I'd recommend a Crown Moulding effect for a support for the shelf.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Crown molding would look good, or small corbels spaced evenly under the shelf. The molding would look better in my opinion.


----------



## Slong58 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the relies. The crown molding and small corbels are both good ideas. The only problem with the crown molding is all the trim is rough cedar sanded just a bit to get rid of splinters and I don't know what that would look like. Has anybody every used the vinegar steel wool trick for making new wood look old I'm thinking about doing that to all the trim.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats a new one on me. How's it supposed to work? Just scrub the wood with the steel wool?


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Your crown moulding could be as simple as just a 45° wedge piece of rough cedar. Doesn't have to be a fancy profile.


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

rayking49 said:


> Thats a new one on me. How's it supposed to work? Just scrub the wood with the steel wool?


Soaking steel wool in vinegar to create a rusty looking liquid and then you just put that on the wood. Gives it a very rustic aged look.


----------



## Slong58 (Jul 2, 2013)

The vinegar steel wool trick works very good but the color is to dark for what I'm looking for I'm thinking I need to go with a natural color any suggestion on a good brand that will seal and protect the wood. I'm still trying to figure out how to post more than one pic at a time using the file attachment on it his site.

Thanks


----------

